
MI5 fighting 'astonishing' level of cyber-attacks - anons2011
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-18586681
======
justacause
Tell them to secure the London underground wireless. It's going to be jam
packed with data, and its totally vulnerable to cyber-attack.

They are protecting everything but, the wireless, and it'll probably bite them
in the ass.

